

Ask HN: Moving to Redis, Any redis hosting? - huyvun

I'm completely fallen for Redis, ditching my MySql - but feel concerned there may not be enough 
support for it yet ( compared to MySql ) -
Does anyone know of any hosting providers, that support Redis via Cpanel etc ?
======
MojoJolo
May I ask why you chose Redis?

I love Redis, I'm using it as a storage for my application. But as I develop
my app further, I realized that Redis also has it's disadvantage. First of
all, it's not really a database. Well, it can work like it. It's faster than
it. But I still feel that the stability of a database is better compared to
Redis. Also, searching. Damn! I can't search through Redis. Or maybe it's hard
to search keys, indexes, or such in Redis. It's possible, but I don't like how
it will be done.

To answer you question, just use Redis To Go (<http://redistogo.com/>). Well,
it's not in Cpanel but I think it's better that way. :)

